
Are 'Test Tube Babies' Healthy? - alexandros
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2010/02/are-test-tube-babies-healthy.html?rss=1
======
Semiapies
"There's some vague evidence of difference, but we don't know one way or the
other."

Which is the most common answer to medical articles with provocative question-
titles like this.

~~~
jff
"Next, a LocalNews 5 Special Report: Is Your Microwave Killing You?"

I miss all those special news bits, like how having high-tension lines near
your house kills you, or how irradiated meat will make you glow in the dark,
or how we are mere days from being overrun by BSE-infected zombie cows.

